# Just joined



## Gym89 (Oct 18, 2018)

Hello all! Just joined but have been around for a bit on a few other boards. Glad to be here

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Oct 18, 2018)

Welcome to the Board...


----------



## Push50 (Oct 18, 2018)

Welcome to IMF GP. Good to see ya here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gym89 (Oct 18, 2018)

Push50 said:


> Welcome to IMF GP. Good to see ya here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks push!!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 18, 2018)

Gym89 said:


> Hello all! Just joined but have been around for a bit on a few other boards. Glad to be here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Welcome to the iron mag



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## Gym89 (Oct 18, 2018)

jolter604 said:


> Welcome to the iron mag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## adhome01 (Oct 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## botamico (Nov 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

Gym89 said:


> Hello all! Just joined but have been around for a bit on a few other boards. Glad to be here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Welcome!


----------

